# The CAPTAIN TOAD is best Toad thread (Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker)



## Justin (Oct 10, 2014)

Okay folks, time to jump *on the hype train* with me to your next destination... Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker. This game features the adorable Captain Toad on his own adventures in small isometric stages. He can't jump! It's a spin off from the Captain Toad side levels in Super Mario 3D World on the Wii U last fall, so if you loved those like I did,  count down the days with me until December 5th! I'm far more excited for this than any other Nintendo release this second half of the year.

Who wouldn't want to play an adventure as this adorable fellow?





























Anyone else looking forward to this title? Move aside, Smash!


----------



## Trundle (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm actually pretty excited for this although I don't think I'll be getting it right away. I do want it though, it looks very fun and has a somewhat new concept.


----------



## Murray (Oct 10, 2014)

I too, like toad, although your thread does seems to make some quite malicious claims.


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 10, 2014)

Murray said:


> I too, like toad, although your thread does seems to make some quite *malicious claims*.


Like what?

The mini-games in 3D World were really fun, so I'm looking forward to them being fleshed out in this game.


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm really excited to see that Toadette is being included as a playable character! She's always been one of my favorites.


----------



## Emily (Oct 10, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> I'm really excited to see that Toadette is being included as a playable character! She's always been one of my favorites.



Same here! Loved her ever since Mario Party 6  Looking forward to this game there isn't an EU release until 2015 though


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 10, 2014)

The game look really amazing and I look forward to getting it eventually, but I probably won't day one. Getting too many games Day 1 around that time frame, no extra cash to spend unless I starve for a few weeks.


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 10, 2014)

Interesting concept, but I think that it's a bit pricey. Personally I can't believe Captain Toad got a spinoff before Waluigi....

I'm kidding, but Toadette being playable? That's neat!


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 10, 2014)

Atleast Nintendo are giving Toadette a better role instead of just another Mario Kart slot (AKA Daisy)
Still rather neat of them though!


----------



## oath2order (Oct 10, 2014)

Should be interesting. Probs not a day one


----------



## Flop (Oct 10, 2014)

I enjoyed shroomin' it out with Toad and Toadette in Double Dash, and my Hype Kart just turned into the Hype Train. Choo choo!


----------



## n64king (Oct 10, 2014)

Lol the Hype Kart.
I'm SO excited for this game, I love when weird randoms like this come out. I quite enjoyed the 3D World levels featuring him. Also glad that the NA date didn't get pushed back like Europe D:


----------



## ACNiko (Oct 10, 2014)

I watched the new trailer earlier today and aaaaaahh it's so adorable!! I am really hyped for this game, great to see that Toadette is a playable character as well ^^


----------



## n64king (Oct 10, 2014)

What happened to it being about collecting 3(?) green stars to now it being just to get to the 1 gold star? Unless it's still that way and they just showed something else....


----------



## Emily (Oct 10, 2014)

n64king said:


> Lol the Hype Kart.
> I'm SO excited for this game, I love when weird randoms like this come out. I quite enjoyed the 3D World levels featuring him. Also glad that the NA date didn't get pushed back like Europe D:


Don't say that like


----------



## n64king (Oct 10, 2014)

It's only a monthish. At least not months, or worse not at all


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 10, 2014)

n64king said:


> What happened to it being about collecting 3(?) green stars to now it being just to get to the 1 gold star? Unless it's still that way and they just showed something else....


I think they just changed it to a gold star rather than collecting 5 green stars. It's just a mini-game collection of sorts, so it's not like it matters too much, as long as the gold star can only be reached by completing certain tasks.


----------



## Justin (Oct 10, 2014)

n64king said:


> What happened to it being about collecting 3(?) green stars to now it being just to get to the 1 gold star? Unless it's still that way and they just showed something else....



Ooh, I didn't notice that, good eye! Hmm, not sure I like that. Perhaps they did to make the levels less linear? As in, you can maybe take multiple routes now to get to the gold star rather than needing to follow the set path containing all the green stars. So it could be good.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Oct 10, 2014)

This looks like a good game. I can hardly wait to play as Toadette. ^_^


----------



## n64king (Oct 10, 2014)

Either way I'm sure it would play the same. I bet it has more depth than previously shown if they dropped multiple stars and just make you go for 1. Going for 1 star means you can do other things instead of it being just about going for the stars. Like the turnip throwing stuff.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 10, 2014)

Toads :3


----------



## Jake (Oct 10, 2014)

Emily said:


> Same here! Loved her ever since Mario Party 6  Looking forward to this game there isn't an EU release until 2015 though


It's coming on jan 9th not that long after the NA release


----------



## ACNiko (Oct 11, 2014)

n64king said:


> What happened to it being about collecting 3(?) green stars to now it being just to get to the 1 gold star? Unless it's still that way and they just showed something else....



Instead there's more puzzle solving and collecting three diamonds in every course. It's like the golden star replaces the flagpole and the diamonds replaces the three green stars.


----------



## Justin (Dec 5, 2014)

please buy this game


----------



## gnoixaim (Dec 5, 2014)

Justin said:


> please buy this game



only if you give me 30 tickets

This game looks really fun, I've watched some LP's on it already. Toad is even more adorable <3


----------



## TaskBarR (Dec 5, 2014)

Captain Toad is so awesome, he changed the forum header TWICE! Right before my eyes!
Oh, how graceful, adventurous, and majestic you are, Captain...


----------



## lazuli (Dec 5, 2014)

oH MY GOD WHO DID THIS TO THE FORUM IT SCARED ME


----------



## Javocado (Dec 5, 2014)

Zip Toad is actually best toad


----------



## Tao (Dec 5, 2014)

It only comes out here next year


View attachment 76534


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 5, 2014)

Getting Captain Toad, Smash for Wii U and Fantasy life for Christmas.
Can't wait eek. C:


----------



## Jake (Dec 5, 2014)

still not sure if i wanna get this game or not.



i willl probs get it just not on release idk



also nintendo life tweeted what they would want the amiibo to look like;







toad looks cool but they will probs end up looking ****


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Dec 5, 2014)

The Shy Guy one would be so pointless. But I like the other 2


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 5, 2014)

Probably getting it for Xmas.
...
I still can't believe that Super Toad 67's a real real game.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Dec 5, 2014)

Jake. said:


> still not sure if i wanna get this game or not.



I should say it's a no brainer if you like Mario 3D World even though it's not the same gameplay at all. But so not a day 1 game


----------



## Tao (Dec 5, 2014)

Jake. said:


> toad looks cool but they will probs end up looking ****




It would probably be more accurate if the picture was in 240p.




oranges_ate_you said:


> I should say it's a no brainer if you like Mario 3D World even though it's not the same gameplay at all. But so not a day 1 game



I guess it depends how much you like puzzle games and/or the parts of 3D World it's similar to. If it's only ?30 on release (as I hear) it's a day one purchase though solely from the oddly cheaper price of a new release WiiU game.


----------



## Jake (Dec 6, 2014)

oranges_ate_you said:


> I should say it's a no brainer if you like Mario 3D World even though it's not the same gameplay at all. But so not a day 1 game



i never played mario 3d world oops


----------



## Justin (Dec 6, 2014)

Streaming some of this game now on Twitch: http://www.twitch.tv/thebelltree


----------



## Libra (Dec 6, 2014)

Justin said:


> Streaming some of this game now on Twitch: http://www.twitch.tv/thebelltree



I'm watching it; it really seems like a fun game! <3


----------



## Libra (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks for hosting, it was a lot of fun! <3


----------



## Javocado (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks for hosting m8, it was a blast!


----------



## Ayaya (Dec 6, 2014)

This game seems fun! Made me want to get a Wii U haha. Thank you for the stream Justin!


----------



## Justin (Dec 6, 2014)

Make sure to follow our Twitter at http://twitter.com/thebelltree to be made aware of other streams we do in the future.  Thanks for watching guys!

*BUY THE GAME!!*


----------



## Javocado (Dec 6, 2014)

I was seriously considering purchasing this title but "diaper adventure" is a dealbreaker


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 6, 2014)

Javocado said:


> I was seriously considering purchasing this title but "diaper adventure" is a dealbreaker



It really is ya know


----------



## Libra (Dec 6, 2014)

Justin said:


> Make sure to follow our Twitter at http://twitter.com/thebelltree to be made aware of other streams we do in the future.  Thanks for watching guys!
> 
> *BUY THE GAME!!*



I definitely would if I had a Wii U! 

Like I said on the chat; I was actually looking at prices for the Wii U, but it's a bit expensive.  Though at the same time, if they have more games like this one, I might consider saving up to buy one next year. This game is so much fun and I was cheering for you and pointing at my screen (good thing no one saw me, LOL).

I will be looking forward to your next stream (kinda hoping you'll do the rest of Captain Toad; I think there were more levels in Episode 2 and then the bonus levels as well? But if you don't, that's cool too ). Thanks again, it was super fun! <3


----------



## nard (Dec 6, 2014)

i need help


should i get this for x-mas or get an amiibo


----------



## Chris (Dec 6, 2014)

Wish I'd seen more of the stream. I enjoyed watching *Justin* fail. <3 

It doesn't come out until January 2nd here.


----------



## Justin (Dec 6, 2014)

Tina said:


> Wish I'd seen more of the stream. I enjoyed watching *Justin* fail. <3



You're a bully.


----------



## Chris (Dec 6, 2014)

Justin said:


> You're a bully.



Hey.  You know I bully with love!


----------



## Justin (Dec 6, 2014)

Tina said:


> Hey.  You know I bully with love!



Please end cyber bullying.


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 6, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> i need help
> 
> 
> should i get this for x-mas or get an amiibo



This game, it is seriously entertaining with hours of fun, as demonstrated by Justin's stream


----------



## mickeydamouse (Dec 8, 2014)

This game is SO much fun! And if you have Super Mario 3D World for WiiU, they give you courses that look exactly like the SM3W courses for Toad!! It's seriously so much fun!


----------



## Rasha (Dec 9, 2014)

wait, this game is out???? OMG I GOTTA BUY IT D':


----------



## RhinoK (Dec 9, 2014)

Jake. said:


> still not sure if i wanna get this game or not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What will amiibo even do though
and what would the shy guy amiibo do
but regardless they look cool



Tina said:


> Wish I'd seen more of the stream. I enjoyed watching *Justin* fail. <3
> 
> It doesn't come out until January 2nd here.



I still don't understand why we get it almost a month late. Wouldn't it be more logical for us to get it in time for Christmas?


----------



## n64king (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm tired of not having this game in my collection.


----------



## Javocado (Dec 9, 2014)

Can't wait to see Shy Guy Savagery part 2 tonight


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 9, 2014)

Javocado said:


> Can't wait to see Shy Guy Savagery part 2 tonight



Same, super excited


----------



## Javocado (Dec 9, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Same, super excited



just don't try and steal anything from me this time lol ;p


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 9, 2014)

Javocado said:


> just don't try and steal anything from me this time lol ;p



I didn't steal I just have fast fingers


----------



## Cory (Dec 9, 2014)

mickeydamouse said:


> This game is SO much fun! And if you have Super Mario 3D World for WiiU, they give you courses that look exactly like the SM3W courses for Toad!! It's seriously so much fun!



Thanks for spoiling it :/


----------



## Justin (Dec 9, 2014)

About to start streaming Captain Toad again on the TBT Twitch:

http://www.twitch.tv/thebelltree


----------



## stitchmaker (Dec 11, 2014)

Target gave me a free amiibo when I purchased my copy.


----------



## Libra (Dec 16, 2014)

OMG, I want this game and I totally blame Justin. <3


----------



## n64king (Dec 17, 2014)

stitchmaker said:


> Target gave me a free amiibo when I purchased my copy.



Ugh I wonder if they're still doing that. Probably not... but I'd get it tomorrow lol I want the game so bad.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 21, 2014)

Libra said:


> OMG, I want this game and I totally blame Justin. <3



Same

I think I'm getting it for Christmas!  But anyway, I think I'd rather play as Tina Toadette bc I feel like supporting her on the rare occasions she's actually playable XD


----------



## Murray (Dec 21, 2014)

I WANT THIS GAM


----------



## Chris (Dec 24, 2014)

Got this game yesterday but only started playing this afternoon. It's so cute! I can't play as Toadette yet though.  

Justin please come and rescue me.


----------



## WonderK (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm most likely getting this game tomorrow for Christmas. Looking forward to playing it.


----------



## Cory (Dec 24, 2014)

Wingo is infuriating.


----------



## Zulehan (Dec 25, 2014)

I am getting this game, but I want to beat _Super Mario 3D World_ first.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 26, 2014)

I started playing this game yesterday and it's tons of fun!! anybody who owns a Wii U and/or enjoyed Super Mario 3D World will love this game~


----------



## Cress (Dec 26, 2014)

Got this game yesterday and it's as great as I expected.  I'm on the second episode and I'm wondering, what do the objectives on each stage unlock? You need the gems to unlock new stages, but what about the objectives? I've done almost all of the ones in the first episode and haven't gotten a single thing from it...


----------



## Libra (Jan 2, 2015)

Here you go, Justin, I totally stole this for you from here:

View attachment 79324

​


----------



## Guero101 (Jan 2, 2015)

okay I just bought my wii u and this game yesterday! how is the game?


----------



## Chris (Jan 2, 2015)

Guero101 said:


> okay I just bought my wii u and this game yesterday! how is the game?



It's fun! I find some of the puzzles (especially the bonus objectives) a little challenging but not in that "this is so stressful I'm gonna throw the gamepad against the wall" sort of way. 

I'm around ten stages into episode 2


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 2, 2015)

captain toad sucks


----------



## Flop (Jan 2, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> captain toad sucks


http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?153313-Bye

Captain Toad is the best.


----------



## Guero101 (Jan 2, 2015)

Tina said:


> It's fun! I find some of the puzzles (especially the bonus objectives) a little challenging but not in that "this is so stressful I'm gonna throw the gamepad against the wall" sort of way.
> 
> I'm around ten stages into episode 2



excellent. im excites for when I get home to play. hehe Tina you talked me into buying it the other day in the irc as I was playing "Sheniqua" that day. lol


----------



## Chris (Jan 2, 2015)

Guero101 said:


> excellent. im excites for when I get home to play. hehe Tina you talked me into buying it the other day in the irc as I was playing "Sheniqua" that day. lol



I didn't realise that was you! I really hope you enjoy both the console and the game.


----------



## Murray (Jan 2, 2015)

acptain toad comes out today1!1!!!!!


----------



## Guero101 (Jan 2, 2015)

Tina said:


> I didn't realise that was you! I really hope you enjoy both the console and the game.



Haha yea it was me. So far the gam is great! And the console itself.


----------



## n64king (Jan 3, 2015)

Do the Amiibo work with this game yet? Assuming no, any thoughts on what they may end up doing?


----------



## Chris (Jan 3, 2015)

n64king said:


> Do the Amiibo work with this game yet? Assuming no, any thoughts on what they may end up doing?



Nintendo hasn't released this information yet, but they did confirm last month that an update will come in 2015 that will allow for Amiibo to somehow work with the game. 

I'm half expecting them to just act as another trigger to have a go at the bonus levels - e.g. coin rush.


----------



## pengutango (Jan 3, 2015)

My boyfriend got this game for me as a late Christmas gift and it's super cute!!!! X3 Technically, I don't have a WiiU and he does, but we hang out enough and funny enough, I thought about getting it for him anyway, so it's a win-win. XD

Got to level 13 and I'm loving it so far. Probably one of the scariest levels for me so far was The King of Pyropuff Peak, since I was scared about falling in the lava AND getting hit by fireballs. I'm also a completionist (or I try to be), so definitely trying to get as many of bonus objectives as I can.

So far the only one that's giving me grief is trying to avoid all the shy guys on the Shy Guy Heights level. Anyone got tips on it? I'm having trouble getting past the ones after the bridge, as after I get past those, the ones by the hedges see me.. T.T


----------



## Chris (Jan 3, 2015)

pengutango said:


> I'm also a completionist (or I try to be), so definitely trying to get as many of bonus objectives as I can.
> 
> So far the only one that's giving me grief is trying to avoid all the shy guys on the Shy Guy Heights level. Anyone got tips on it? I'm having trouble getting past the ones after the bridge, as after I get past those, the ones by the hedges see me.. T.T



I'm the same. I'm up to something like 2-10, I think, and I've every bonus objective so far on top of all crystals. I tend not to move on until I've done everything. 

Shy Guy Heights is so cute.  

Stand by the small ladder and watch how they move. There's a good opening just when they're both looking away (when you're looking from the ladder: one will be facing away from you; the other facing to the left)...



Spoiler: put rest under spoiler in case you want to work it out yourself!



... to run out, get a turnip, and then take out the one furthest away from where you were stood. What I think I did after that was catch up to the second Shy Guy, following close behind him so as not to be seen, and then waited again until there was an opportunity to run out to get the second turnip and then attacked him from behind.


----------



## n64king (Jan 3, 2015)

Tina said:


> Nintendo hasn't released this information yet, but they did confirm last month that an update will come in 2015 that will allow for Amiibo to somehow work with the game.
> 
> I'm half expecting them to just act as another trigger to have a go at the bonus levels - e.g. coin rush.



Ah thanks. Blerg so basically a Hyrule Warriors type feature, touch any amiibo and get some crap.


----------



## Guero101 (Jan 3, 2015)

Literally thought after I saved Toadette and the credits rolled that was the end of the game. I was about to be upset. Hahahaha


----------



## Jake (Jan 3, 2015)

This game is boring pls tell me it gets better I've done 7 levels


----------



## Murray (Jan 3, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> Like what?
> 
> The mini-games in 3D World were really fun, so I'm looking forward to them being fleshed out in this game.



captain toadette is actually best toad


----------



## pengutango (Jan 3, 2015)

Tina said:


> I'm the same. I'm up to something like 2-10, I think, and I've every bonus objective so far on top of all crystals. I tend not to move on until I've done everything.
> 
> Shy Guy Heights is so cute.
> 
> ...



Yep. It's pretty much a blessing or a curse since some of those bonus objectives are hard. XD Yeah, that level is really cute. So many cute enemies in this game. Was super excited when I saw Boo. Love that guy!! 

OMG THANK YOU!!! X3 I didn't realize I could do that. It's so obvious now. I actually did take them out when I originally did the level, but I didn't think I could do that when sneaking past them. Go fig. XD


----------



## chuchoo (Jan 4, 2015)

So if Captain Toad is a DLC character for Smash bros 4 what moves would he have?


----------



## n64king (Jan 4, 2015)

chuchoo said:


> So if Captain Toad is a DLC character for Smash bros 4 what moves would he have?



Considering his jump has been limited to 1cm, I would love to know what would happen with that


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)

Looks pretty cute and nice actually.. Unlike some other Wii U things.


----------



## Guero101 (Jan 5, 2015)

this game is fun!!! I'm starting book 3 now


----------



## Chris (Jan 5, 2015)

Guero101 said:


> this game is fun!!! I'm starting book 3 now



Holy!! That was fast. I've been playing since Christmas Eve and I'm still on 2-13.


----------



## Cress (Jan 5, 2015)

Tina said:


> Holy!! That was fast. I've been playing since Christmas Eve and I'm still on 2-13.



I started Christmas Day and I've beaten the first 2 books 100% and I've done every level in the third one, as well as a few bonus levels.


----------



## Guero101 (Jan 5, 2015)

Tina said:


> Holy!! That was fast. I've been playing since Christmas Eve and I'm still on 2-13.



pick up the pace Tina! haha jk. I had a free weekend that's why I got so far. The Wii U is soooooo addicting also!! I knew I should've got the Wii U before I got my PS4.


----------



## badcrumbs (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm only on one of the first few levels of episode 2, but absolutely love the game. I just replayed most of the first episode because when a friend and I tag-teamed through it, he gave up on everything so quickly. Had to go back and pick up the slack


----------



## Chris (Jan 5, 2015)

Guero101 said:


> pick up the pace Tina! haha jk. I had a free weekend that's why I got so far. The Wii U is soooooo addicting also!! I knew I should've got the Wii U before I got my PS4.



But still - all that in a weekend! Sounds like you'll be finished with it shortly! 

Haha, I'm the opposite: currently glued to my PS4!


----------



## Guero101 (Jan 5, 2015)

Tina said:


> But still - all that in a weekend! Sounds like you'll be finished with it shortly!
> 
> Haha, I'm the opposite: currently glued to my PS4!



Sweet. you have a PS4 also? what games do you play? can I ask 4 your PSNID?


----------



## Guero101 (Jan 9, 2015)

Wooohooo! I beat the game last night. This was a really good game. I loved it. Thanks for suggesting it Tina [:


----------



## Maskwa (Jan 9, 2015)

For some reason I just can't beat the last bonus level. But I loved the game, was super fun. Hope they make more like it in the future.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 14, 2015)

I STG

Finished episode 1, now I'm completing it's time trials


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jan 14, 2015)

I love the game, it just got old fast for me... kinda plain. :/


----------



## Guero101 (Jan 14, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> I love the game, it just got old fast for me... kinda plain. :/



Once you beat it it does


----------



## badcrumbs (Jan 14, 2015)

Guero101 said:


> Once you beat it it does



Did you beat it 100%? I need to get cracking on it. I'm just about finished with Episode 2.


----------



## Guero101 (Jan 14, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> Did you beat it 100%? I need to get cracking on it. I'm just about finished with Episode 2.



Yea. 3 books completed. Collected all diamonds and did the challenges for each level.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 14, 2015)

I just 100% completed episodes 1 and 2.

28 levels in episode 3 right?

ugh. Don't wanna do that tonight


----------



## badcrumbs (Jan 14, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I just 100% completed episodes 1 and 2.
> 
> 28 levels in episode 3 right?
> 
> ugh. Don't wanna do that tonight



What? Yes you do. Don't lie to yourself.


----------



## Guero101 (Jan 14, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I just 100% completed episodes 1 and 2.
> 
> 28 levels in episode 3 right?
> 
> ugh. Don't wanna do that tonight



Yup 28. I did them in a 3 day span. Then you get the bonus after you beat the game


----------



## Murray (Jan 15, 2015)

Picked up captain toad today and I love it! Some level's aren't as easy as I thought they'd be :/


----------



## pengutango (Jan 15, 2015)

That pipe level... kill me now. Used that invincibility mushroom, aka the cheating mushroom, as my boyfriend calls it, to get through it and I still don't get it..


----------



## Rasha (Jan 15, 2015)

Murray said:


> Picked up captain toad today and I love it! Some level's aren't as easy as I thought they'd be :/



book one is actually kind of pretty easy, it's after the credits when things get real


----------



## maarowak (Jan 15, 2015)

I LOVE THIS GAME SO MUCH AAAAAAH

i wish they made a captain toad amiibo ;___; it wiuld be SO CUTE
i always liked toad but now.... dude
aaaah and toadette is such a cutie i loved the little scene on 2-1(?) where she put her headlight on haha
almost finished with book 3! the gold dragon is giving me a headache ):


----------



## Chris (Jan 15, 2015)

maarowak said:


> I LOVE THIS GAME SO MUCH AAAAAAH
> 
> i wish they made a captain toad amiibo ;___; it wiuld be SO CUTE
> i always liked toad but now.... dude
> ...



A Toad amiibo was announced in yesterday's Nintendo Direct. It'll be compatible with this game.


----------



## pengutango (Jan 15, 2015)

Tina said:


> A Toad amiibo was announced in yesterday's Nintendo Direct. It'll be compatible with this game.



Aww man, I might actually get that one. XD


----------



## Guero101 (Jan 15, 2015)

Tina said:


> A Toad amiibo was announced in yesterday's Nintendo Direct. It'll be compatible with this game.



sweet!! it'll be the 1st amiibo I buy then


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jan 15, 2015)

Im going to get back to playing this game tonight hopefully, I played it the first two days I got it but then I got some amiibo and started playing Smash a lot >.>


----------



## maarowak (Jan 16, 2015)

Tina said:


> A Toad amiibo was announced in yesterday's Nintendo Direct. It'll be compatible with this game.



I know, but I wanted one with like... the actual Captain Toad. The cute clothes and headlight etc ;_;

Toadette in her explorer clothes would also be super cute <3


----------



## n64king (Jan 17, 2015)

Awesome game. Glad I went to a further Target to get it instead of waiting on my own to restock haha

Sold 250k units in NA they say, that seems kinda okay


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 17, 2015)

This game is doing disastrous in terms of sales.

I think one of the biggest reasons why this game hasn't sold much yet is because I, alongside thousands, don't actually like the toad race...

If the protagonist weren't toad and was maybe somebody else, like baby mario or luigi then I probably would have bought it.


* I just ****ing hate toad.*


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Jan 17, 2015)

Is captain toad worth buying?


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jan 17, 2015)

I think if Captain Toad was on the 3DS it would have done better. It's a small *puzzle*(ish) game that feels awkward playing on a TV, tbh. Puzzle games, for some reason, are just better on a handheld.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jan 19, 2015)

So I finally finished the game last night. The ending was probably one of the best video game endings I've ever seen. But the experience was still mediocre, not sure why, the game just wasn't that fun. Still would prefer it on the 3DS as controls would work better.


----------



## Chris (Jan 19, 2015)

Dreamy Luigi said:


> I think if Captain Toad was on the 3DS it would have done better. It's a small *puzzle*(ish) game that feels awkward playing on a TV, tbh. Puzzle games, for some reason, are just better on a handheld.



I feel like it would of worked better on the 3DS as well. I've only even played it with the TV on twice - most of the time I just use the gamepad.


----------



## Guero101 (Jan 19, 2015)

Tina said:


> I feel like it would of worked better on the 3DS as well. I've only even played it with the TV on twice - most of the time I just use the gamepad.



Yeah I agree with you Tina. I play it on the gamepad as well.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jan 19, 2015)

I think I might start to play it on the GamePad, adjusting my focus back and forth on some levels is annoying.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 29, 2015)

Playing through Mummy-Me on Drop-Road Dash and was about to murder Mummy-me if the bonus challenge was collect 200 coins.

Thank god it was 190


----------



## oath2order (Jan 31, 2015)

I BEAT MUMMY ME MAZE FOREVER WITH 5K COINS.

100% COMPLETE BYE.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Feb 18, 2015)

I love this game ;_; I haven't played it but watched youtube LPs and it's perfect. I agree with someone's post that it would have done better if it was any character besides Toad. I hated Toad before this game. Actually I still hate Toad, I just really like Captain Toad. His backpack is so cute.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 18, 2015)

Yoshisaur said:


> I love this game ;_; I haven't played it but watched youtube LPs and it's perfect. I agree with someone's post that it would have done better if it was any character besides Toad. I hated Toad before this game. Actually I still hate Toad, I just really like Captain Toad. His backpack is so cute.



It really wouldn't have been better for other characters. All the rest can jump and that ruins the game :/


----------



## n64king (Feb 18, 2015)

Oh my god I'm dying of cuteness. I finished book 2 and when Toadette is walking up to Toad they were all "Hi!!!!" "HELLO!!!!" to each other HAHAHA 

I also had a dream I bought some hideous hand sculpted Toad Amiibo from GameStop and it was so ugly, like 2 feet tall, made of clay and it had a blue head too and I regretted buying it.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Feb 18, 2015)

oath2order said:


> It really wouldn't have been better for other characters. All the rest can jump and that ruins the game :/



That's true! I never thought of that.


----------



## Solar (Feb 20, 2015)

I must ask, I'm interested in getting this game because it honestly looks really fun, but I'm wondering how much content it has? I know there are 3 gems in each level, but after you do that for all about 70 stages is that it? Is there a reason I would pick it up again after beating it?


----------



## oath2order (Feb 20, 2015)

Solar said:


> I must ask, I'm interested in getting this game because it honestly looks really fun, but I'm wondering how much content it has? I know there are 3 gems in each level, but after you do that for all about 70 stages is that it? Is there a reason I would pick it up again after beating it?



There are 3 episodes (1, 2, and bonus have 18 stages, 3 has 28). Each has 3 gems, a bonus challenge, and a time trial. One stage, Mummy-Me Maze Forever, is basically a maze of 50 floors where you have to get to the end and gather 5000 coins.

After that, in March, getting the Toad amiibo allows you to have an additional challenge to find Pixel Toad in each level, though whether or not this will be recorded or not is up for debate (if it is, and if it's in Mummy-Me Maze Forever I'mma kill someone)


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Feb 21, 2015)

The game ended up being way shorter than I anticipated.


----------



## n64king (Feb 21, 2015)

oranges_ate_you said:


> The game ended up being way shorter than I anticipated.



Yeah a bit. Another game where longevity is held in 100%ing the game. Although I'm not sure there's any reward for doing so other than a pat on your own back.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 21, 2015)

Mummy-Me Maze Forever is still probably the most frustrating thing I have ever done in a game.


----------

